# UK Driving License



## Busybee (Aug 7, 2008)

I am a UK citizen currently living in the USA, I am also an insulin controlled diabetic. The law in the UK says that because of my diabetes I have to renew my license every three years. I did this before we left the UK with no problems. We are however not returning to the UK for another year or so and my current license expires next year. I contacted the DVLC by e-mail to ask if I could provide medical information from my doctor here to get my license renewed and they refused to give me any information unless I provided my full name, current address and my driving license number. I am reluctant to do this as I do not understand why they need that information to answer a general question. If I am at risk of losing my license I would rather go home early, re register with a doctor and get them to provide the answers to the health questionaire than them take my license away because I am currently living here. Has anyone else renewed their driving license as a diabetic or does anyone have any ideas on how I find out the laws on this issue. Any assistance will be greatly appreciated


----------

